# Euro Disney



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Has anyone been to Euro Disney for the new year celebrations ? Looking for information for this new year :roll: Anyone stopped on the coach park or used a site nearby that may be open :?: 

Cheers Mark


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark
Do a search, car park closed to motorhomes. Sad state of teve


----------



## decmac (May 31, 2007)

Yes I've been to Disnleyland Europe this year, June in fact. You CAN stay there with your motorhome overnight. If I remember right the price is 20 euro per night which is very handy if you can't get to visit all the attractions at the park in one day. On that note be careful when you are buying your tickets because I would definitely say you would not be able to get around to see all the attractions in the park in one day so if you buy tickets for the park itself and also the studios you will have wasted a bit of money. Maybe it would be better to get a two-day ticket or a three-day ticket if that was possible and see everything in comfort. Saves a lot of rushing around and looking at your watch, because you have to take into account that you have to sit down at some stage of the day and have a meal and a bit of relaxation. When you pay to park your motorhome at the entrance to the park only pay for one night first because if you decide later not to stay I don't think you will get a refund - to stay a second night just go back to the entrance and pay for the second or third night or whatever. For the twenty euro you can use the toilets and showers as well as putting your rubbish in the skips provided but there is a small extra charge if you want to flush away your toilet waste. Hope this helps. Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] if you need any more help.
Decmac[email protected]
or [email protected]


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Dacmac- I think you'll find that since yur visit other MHF-ers have visited and found that M/H are no longer allowed to overnight-this has been confirmed by EMail and other contact with Disney


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Disney Paris*

Hi

I have done disney Paris at New Year many times with coach groups. Expect to be frozen to death and the best view of the fire works are from the car parks rather than within the theme park.

Russell


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
as we stated on a previous thread, we are going to Disney next week. We have had recent contact with Disney. They again have stated that we can stay overnight in the car park. 
We will let you know on our return if they did indeed stick to their word.

LittleKath00


----------



## decmac (May 31, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Dacmac- I think you'll find that since yur visit other MHF-ers have visited and found that M/H are no longer allowed to overnight-this has been confirmed by EMail and other contact with Disney


Telbell - sorry to hear that the carpark is closed to motorhomers. It's like as if they don't want all that extra money they make from us. What kind of economics is that? Why then had they a separate section for motorhomes, well signposted and all marked out for us and it operated to the right of where the cars parked and just behind where the coaches parked. The carpark is very very big - they hardly are getting such big numbers that they stopped letting motorhomers in!! It all beggars belief.
Regards,
Decmac _   _


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I think we all agree Decmac but no-one knows the reason-unless there are plans for some sort of development on that area. As you say-illogical from our perspective


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

PS- there's a Posting on "that other Forum" (you know -the one where they start off asking about water filler locks and end up slagging each other off :lol: ) that the Car Park is open again to Motorhomes- no evidence yet- just anecdotal.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh nooooo!! What a disaster! Hope this isn't true as we are off there next week...tunnel booked...park tickets booked. Have emailed Disney to ask if this is true, but am still waiting for them to reply.
Will let you know if I hear anything  
Regards
Annie


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Disney*

Sadly Disneys customer service seems to be less good these days. I tried emailing three times when this came to light and got no response at all.

I think LittleKath got a response at the time so it will be interesting to know how MHF members get on. If it is still ok we will go over the winter period but if not we will give it a miss

Ed


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Ed-that might be the answer. Hit the Disney People with EMails saying they won't be coming if there's no facility for overnighting


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Must admit am sorely peeved if this should be the case. Have put a lot of time and effort into researching this trip and think they should at least put something regarding this on their official site. Have emailed twice this evening to 2 different addresses ..... but still no reply. Can't seem to find a telephone number...but am not deterred... will enjoy our break come what may!
Will let you know of any outcome.
Regards
Annie


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

have read in a German motorhome forum that their decision to disallow motorhome overnightings has caused an outright rage among French motorhomers. So they were forced to revise this decision.

However, according to this source they now expect you to pay the full parking fee for two days if you want to stay over night!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

We really don't mind paying. Think the charge is 20 euros per night, it was the ease of actually being onsite at Disney that attracted us. Thanks for the info, am going to try and ring their 'Guest Relations' today so will let you all know the outcome.
Fingers crossed!!
Annie


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Disney*

It will be good if they have changed their decision back to allowing overnighting.

It used to be that if you purchased an annual pass there was no charge for parking so that is worth checking as well. Do let us know Annie how you get on and if you find a number that gets you through to someone that has the answers.


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Have finally made contact with Disney. Had to ring them as BOTH emails went unanswered. 8O The chap said that they do still allow overnight motorhome parking at a cost of 20euros and that you pay it daily according to how long you want to stay.
So, I shall take his word for it and just turn up...would like to see them trying to turn my excited 10 year old away!! :lol: 
The telephone number I used was 08705030303 should anyone else thinking of going wish to double check for their own peace of mind.

Thank you to all who have taken the time to add their thoughts to this.
Regards
Annie


----------



## decmac (May 31, 2007)

Telbell said:


> I think we all agree Decmac but no-one knows the reason-unless there are plans for some sort of development on that area. As you say-illogical from our perspective


I can't see why they would build anything there either - it's too far away from the Disneyland Park and Studios, I'd say about one mile at a guess. Come on all you other motorhomers who have been there recently - let us know exactly what's going on there and bring this to a finality :!: :?: :!: :?: :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The chap said that they do still allow overnight motorhome parking at a cost of 20euros and that you pay it daily according to how long you want to stay.


Looks like we have the answer we want Decmac! :lol: :lol:
Thanks Annie


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

All part of the service!! :wink: Lets just hope they are true to their word and we don't have to park up on their doorstep!!
Regards
Annie


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just to back the telephone call up I have today received an email from Disney........
Dear Guest,
Thank you for contacting Disneyland Resort Paris.
There is overnight parking available for your motorhome at the Toll 
Plaza.
Price: 
20 euros per day.
If the guests wish to stay one night the price is 40?, two nights 60?, 
three nights 80? and so on. 
Flyers are available at the parking entrance gate indicating the 
specifications for guests in camper vans (caravans are NOT accepted).
Toilets, showers, bins and a water point (the water point is closed 
during the winter) are available to the guests. There is no electricity.
If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact 
us.
......So shall take that as a definite yes that overnighting is back on at Disney!
Regards
Annie


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Annie

That looks like a definitive yes response. I don't suppose they mentioned parking for free if you hold an annual pass?

If not let me know which email you got a response on and I will give them a go also.

Regards

Ed


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Ed, had no joy when I filled out the 'contact us' form on the official DLRP site, so resorted to any other contact I could find and in the end the one that replied was [email protected]. They then forwarded it to the relevent department who replied!
I have read on a Disney forum that AP holders do get free parking. Friends of ours who went over in their MH earlier this year bought one annual pass for the dad and were able to park overnight for free. Wish we had done this, but as we were originally only having 2 days in the park (already bought 2 day hoppers) it was not worth our while. But we have now decided to stay an extra day so would have been worth our while. We may try and change the tickets at the Ap office when we get there but you have to have a photo etc taken so will see how we are for time!! As we have to buy an extra day x 3 plus 4 nights parking I think it would probably be quite a saving if we can get an Annual Pass.
Regards
Annie


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Could those that have been to Eurodisney give their opinions.
I have spoken to a few people who have been and say that it was completely ruined by the fact that everything is in French. Mickey etc, speaking french didn't seem right. they all said it was also spoilt by the long queues for food and then finding they had run out of most things. The French don't do fast food.
I don't know whether to go or wait until I can afford Florida.  
Cheers Sid


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

We have been twice now, found most of the staff / characters spoke very good english.
Never had a problem with the food, there are so many places to eat but a little expensive.

Loved it, think the kids did to :wink: .


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Annie

Thanks for the info...brilliant

Sid, we have been probably five times over the years and kids of all ages love it including me. Food prices are a bit above average but food appeals to kids and you often get some entertainment as well. We tend to do packed lunches and a hot meal in the park at some point in the day.

We went in the summer one year and it was packed with 80 degree temps and long queues which was not good. So...we tend to go in the spring....weather can be wet or cold but most things are inside so it is no big deal and there are few if any queues.

Florida and California are both brilliant but they do cost an arm and a leg if your kids are small.

Ed


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank & Ed. That is most encouraging, obviously the people i spoke to probably didn't like Disney anyway, I will certainly give it a try.
Cheers Sid


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

"I have spoken to a few people who have been and say that it was completely ruined by the fact that everything is in French."

We have been lots of times to euro with our kids & mhome & Never paid for parking as we always buy one annual pass.
Funny a bout the french aspect - it is in france after alll!!!! The characters we saw, only ever spoke english if they spoke at all - magical - definitley for our kids - my daughter loves eeyore and when he was the character at a character breakfast she never let go of him for 30 mins - and whoever was in the suit didnt mind at all and jusv took her around - obviously realised hows special it was for her

If you come to the point where u have had enuf car park living then head for the Jablines campsite - its big, got watersports and is really good.

Have a great trip - youll love it - -one big big tip - if you are going in the winter the only tap you can get near is on the shower block and you cannot get your mhome to it - you will need at least 25m of hose . I have earnt several beers from very grateful mhomers who used my hose to fill up!!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sid

We've done the Florida Disney and the Paris disney- Florida with our kids and now Paris with their kids :roll: :roll: :lol: 

Florida has got the weather, the "ambience" the American culture and slickness, the customer service ethic, the fast food (which is not really for us anyway)

The attractions etc were just as good at Paris but when came to the organising of the queues etc they were'nt as good as Florida. They didnt seem to have as many staff as at Florida and when we were there (April thgis year) people were jumping over barriers and beating queues etc-something which wouldnt happen (I don't think) in the States. 

The good thing we found about Paris was that the characters were mixing freely with the public with no "minders" getting in the way so the grandkids could get good photos and autographs etc. That was nigh on impossible at Florida wher we were there.

The "French" speaking characters didnt bothe us (some were English anyway!). If yiu are ctaking kjids it's well worth it and of cours Paris is much more accessible-especially as the xcar park is now apparently back on.

For what it's worth


----------



## march717 (Jul 23, 2006)

Just got back from eurodisney 
it cost 13 euros a day to park the only problem was they wouldnt let you pay for more than one day so every morning was a nice walk up to the toll plaza to pay
if you need to empty/fill tanks you drive round to the coach park where theyve got a drive over waste dump and four water taps along the fence to fill up , water taps are push on so yuo need fittings jubillee clips etc
theve also got free showers toilets so i thoiught for 13 euro a day quite cheap really

tim adams


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

march717 said:


> Just got back from eurodisney
> it cost 13 euros a day to park the only problem was they wouldnt let you pay for more than one day so every morning was a nice walk up to the toll plaza to pay
> if you need to empty/fill tanks you drive round to the coach park where theyve got a drive over waste dump and four water taps along the fence to fill up , water taps are push on so yuo need fittings jubillee clips etc
> theve also got free showers toilets so i thoiught for 13 euro a day quite cheap really
> ...


Thanks for that.I think that will cheer alot of people up. 

steve


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Tim

That is good news and I will put it back on the calendar for a visit in the new year. I will have a go at the annual pass deal to see if the parking is then free as it used to be.

Any new rides or shows in their celebration year?

Ed


----------



## march717 (Jul 23, 2006)

not sure about new shows etc as its five years since we last went but overall i thought it was quite good value for money
last time we went we stayed in a hotel this time in the motorhome and for ease of getting there and getting to the parks everyday the motorhome beats concrete camping hands down

tim


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheers Tim

Over the years we did most of the hotels and the campsite down the road but with 3 kids who are getting older we don't fit in a standard family room so it gets expensive. 

Looking forward to having a visit in the motorhome.

Ed


----------

